# Do you hand your assignments in on time?



## NikitaOneill (Jan 8, 2012)

It may be hard to believe but I do, kind of. This semester I've had four assignments. all of them i started writing 48 hours before they're due. and I've submitted them in like so.

Assignment 1: 2 minutes before due.
Assignment 2: 5 minutes before due.
Assignment 3: 8 minutes before due.

and tonight.

Assignment 4: 4 minutes before due.

What about the rest of you? Clearly I'm a true P.


----------



## cherry blossom (Mar 30, 2012)

I haven't been in school for a while, but I always used to hand in on time. At work I'm pretty good with deadlines too. Particularly if it's given to me, or if I told someone I'd do something by a certain time. What I'm less good at is setting and following deadlines for myself. If I'm the only one affected, I tend to blow stuff off.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

@NikitaOneill my husband is an ENTP and one of his major 'strengths' is completing assignments in ridiculously short timescales, handing them in on time and still getting good grades. He started his dissertation, which was supposed to take at least 6 months, a week before it was due and still ended up with a 2.1 grade.

I give myself a bit more time to get stuff done than he does, but even I start late by most people's standards.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't view due dates as black and white. I try to get stuff in when I can while its still valuable. Things that are late tend to depreciate in value in my opinion. In school, your grade may suffer. In the real world, if its late or approach the date, the opportunity may have passed and your work is rendered meaningless. Not always the case though, but I at least consider the situation.

If its Joe just spouting off a date and asking for something by Friday and doesn't really need it until the following Wednesday, its okay to send it over on Monday although Friday is ideal. Tuesday is less valuable, but still acceptable. Wednesday may lose most value, and anything later than Wednesday is worthless.

In school, things might not start degrading until after the due date so I used to finish an assignment early and sit on it, make revisions, and submit the day/evening it was due. No rush, no stress.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

Always. I majored in performance, so I'm used to it - you can't hand in a performance late. Also, late assignments are worth zero in my current course. They still get marked, but it's better to hand in an unfinished assignment and get a C than to hand a perfect one in late and get nothing. Another thing: it's just inconsiderate to be late. Other people have stuff to do and I wouldn't want their time wasted on my account.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

It really depends on how much the project interests me. And if the deadline is realistic. I don't purposefully put off finishing things but often I'm working an entirely different time table than others expect. However, my work is usually far above those who started and finished much earlier. So much so that I've had multiple teachers think I had stolen my work from another. Use bellicose in your essay on Macbeth and suddenly you are a essay stealing delinquent.


----------



## Phoenix0 (Mar 16, 2012)

I procrastinate to death but I always get it in on time.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

They're only submitted on time if I'm sincerely afraid my professor won't accept them late. And if I know (s)he won't accept my charm, either.


----------



## NikitaOneill (Jan 8, 2012)

Pillow said:


> @NikitaOneill my husband is an ENTP and one of his major 'strengths' is completing assignments in ridiculously short timescales, handing them in on time and still getting good grades. He started his dissertation, which was supposed to take at least 6 months, a week before it was due and still ended up with a 2.1 grade.
> 
> I give myself a bit more time to get stuff done than he does, but even I start late by most people's standards.


It must be a natural talent. I changed my thesis 3 times and the third time there was less than 12 hours before due date. Another I will mention is i once turned up to a tutorial without having read the reading material. it was 15 pages long. we had 10 minutes discussion among our group, no one read it. I guess my 1ness wanted me to make a presentable presentation, so i skimmed 5 minutes, thought about it, we were second to go up.

presented it, threw some concepts i already know about to give it some intertextual reference, and the other group that had read it before class, went on to acknowledge, my 'on the fly' was superior to hers. xD

@Pillow, You should try it sometime. :happy:


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

NikitaOneill said:


> It must be a natural talent. I changed my thesis 3 times and the third time there was less than 12 hours before due date. Another I will mention is i once turned up to a tutorial without having read the reading material. it was 15 pages long. we had 10 minutes discussion among our group, no one read it. I guess my 1ness wanted me to make a presentable presentation, so i skimmed 5 minutes, thought about it, we were second to go up.
> 
> presented it, threw some concepts i already know about to give it some intertextual reference, and the other group that had read it before class, went on to acknowledge, my 'on the fly' was superior to hers. xD
> 
> @Pillow, You should try it sometime. :happy:


Haha I don't think the J part of me could cope with the stress, I'll leave it to the Ps.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 8, 2012)

The question is "Do you hand in your assignments?"

The answer is no.


I hand in assignments on time, unless I don't plan to hand them in at all. In rare occasions, I'll hand them in half a year late or something.


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

No. Never ever ever. Lets not raise false hopes in our poor teachers shall we?


----------



## Wraith (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm not skipping school to finish overdue projects.

Why would you say such a thing?


----------



## csp40 (Sep 18, 2011)

I need to procrastinate.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Depends if I care about the assignment or class. I can get work done very quickly, but I hate doing it.


----------



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

I try to. On a rare occurrence I procrastinate or don't have enough time. If there is any chance I could get an extension and turn in quality work, I take advantage of it. I hate settling for mediocrity.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

I typically do. But this semester I haven't cared about it at all.


----------



## starshipuk (Dec 2, 2011)

Usually. I just turned something in over a week late, though, so it definitely happens occasionally.


----------

